# Strnge catch for a creek



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Went out to Indian creek today to do some bass fishing. Had a pretty good day catching six smallmouth and what seemed like a thousand bluegill. But the highlight was when I hooked into what I just ssumed was another bass turned out to be a saugeye. I was confused to say the least... I didn't know they lived in creeks I guess it probably just swm in off the river. Anybody know if they actually do habitate in creeks?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

They will live just about anywhere.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Thats cool I've just never seen them anywhere but rivers and lakes. It put up a nice fight though.


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a few creeks that i know support them...if the conditions are right they will be there


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

A bonus catch for sure


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

If It's a creek off of Indian Lake or one of the Miami Rivers then it will absolutely hold saugeye or sauger.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

CatBassCrap said:


> If It's a creek off of Indian Lake or one of the Miami Rivers then it will absolutely hold saugeye or sauger.


Has anyone ever caught a saugeye or sauger between West Carrolton Dam down to Hamilton. If so what do you look for in the river structure to fish for them. I have fished this section of the GMR for the last 2 summers and have yet to hook one.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

CO_Trout said:


> Has anyone ever caught a saugeye or sauger between West Carrolton Dam down to Hamilton. If so what do you look for in the river structure to fish for them. I have fished this section of the GMR for the last 2 summers and have yet to hook one.


I have not fished down there but have seen post that indicate they are there. A few things to know about saugeye that may help... They prefer to feed in low light levels so think about the time of day and depth of the water. They tend to rest in deeper holes during the day and will move up shallow in the evening to feed. Below low head dams can be good or at the top of any deep run. Fish slowwwwwwwwwww with either curly tail jigs or husky jerks. If sun is starting to go down don't be afraid to throw into pretty fast current, they will feed there. Good luck.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

AnglinMueller said:


> Went out to Indian creek today to do some bass fishing. Had a pretty good day catching six smallmouth and what seemed like a thousand bluegill. But the highlight was when I hooked into what I just ssumed was another bass turned out to be a saugeye. I was confused to say the least... I didn't know they lived in creeks I guess it probably just swm in off the river. Anybody know if they actually do habitate in creeks?



You must be in Indian Creek. Is that the bridge behind you where 128 crosses?


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

SConner said:


> I have not fished down there but have seen post that indicate they are there. A few things to know about saugeye that may help... They prefer to feed in low light levels so think about the time of day and depth of the water. They tend to rest in deeper holes during the day and will move up shallow in the evening to feed. Below low head dams can be good or at the top of any deep run. Fish slowwwwwwwwwww with either curly tail jigs or husky jerks. If sun is starting to go down don't be afraid to throw into pretty fast current, they will feed there. Good luck.


Don't forget the Buzzbait


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

CO_Trout said:


> Has anyone ever caught a saugeye or sauger between West Carrolton Dam down to Hamilton. If so what do you look for in the river structure to fish for them. I have fished this section of the GMR for the last 2 summers and have yet to hook one.


I have caught saugeye below the last dam in hamilton but not a one above it. For whatever reason from hamilton north to franklin there just arent many saugeye. Anyone have an explanation?


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

bunkeru2k said:


> You must be in Indian Creek. Is that the bridge behind you where 128 crosses?


 Yes that is where 128 crosses out by ross.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

mjchiodi said:


> I have caught saugeye below the last dam in hamilton but not a one above it. For whatever reason from hamilton north to franklin there just arent many saugeye. Anyone have an explanation?


I'd like to say it's because I've caught them all, but I'd be lying.

Honestly, cats and a few smallies, plus a bluegill or three, is all I've ever been able to coax out of the GMR in this stretch.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

mjchiodi said:


> I have caught saugeye below the last dam in hamilton but not a one above it. For whatever reason from hamilton north to franklin there just arent many saugeye. Anyone have an explanation?


I know that the water diversion dam just north of Hamilton, that nearly no fish go upstream past that dam. so anything between Hamilton up to the West Carrolton dam have to come from up stream.


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

Loramie Creek they are all over. They seem to be all the small ones coming over the spillway from Lake Loramie. They seem to move down into the GMR then plump up.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice catch, doesn't the white in the tail make it a walleye?


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

peple of the perch said:


> nice catch, doesn't the white in the tail make it a walleye?


 Not neccisarily, saugeye also have white on their tails.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

We have caughts tons of saugeye (all small ones) in that exact spot. Specifically, that brushpile upstream of the concrete.


----------

